
Ottawa’s venture industry a shriveled husk of its past - rpledge
http://saunderslog.com/2010/05/26/ottawas-venture-industry-a-shriveled-husk-of-its-past/
======
hga
Feh, another rent-seeker.

Can any of you cite examples where a "failure" of private sector investment
has been redeemed by government?

(Scare quotes for failure because this sort of thing is telling us one or more
important things.)

~~~
asaunders
Israel. A concerted strategy to create a positive environment for investors
over a 20 year period has led to the most vibrant start-up scene in the world
outside Silicon Valley.

~~~
hga
Ah, I'll bet there's a unique to Israel and SV and Boston factor here:
military R&D. Whatever it's faults, it real world stuff with various
measurable outputs (does this plane fly, does this RADAR detect X at Y
distance).

I've heard it's been a factor in Israel and it's well documented for SV and
Boston.

